# Just Rekeyed The Locks To One Key



## Stumpy75

I got tired of using three keys to get into the various doors and compartments. And, of course, the baggage keys were the infamous 751, which most RVs use... I could never figure out why the main door and the bicycle door used different keys either.

So I bought a new lockset, keyed to the other one, and three new baggage door locks all keyed the same. Now, I just have one key for all the locks.

http://rekeymyrv.com/

If you take the plate off of the inside of the door lockset (4 star screws), you will find a sticker with the key number. I ordered another lockset for the bicycle door and new baggage locks all keyed to the one that was on the main door.

An easy 15 minute job...

I'll eventually have the old lockset on the for sale page. Anybody need one keyed for 325?


----------



## Leedek

I did this last year. ONE key and I open everything. My DW was so pleased! :wiggle:


----------



## ST8-E

Can someone explain how this works? I went to the website, but am a bit confused...

I have a Bauer main door lock, a separate key for my front storage compartments, and the CH751 key for the outdoor sink/stove and service compartment...

Would be GREAT to key all of them the same, but I think it will be awfully pricey to replace the front storage compartment latches/handles...

What is the approx cost for this?

Mine is a '16 298RE


----------



## Stumpy75

Quick lookup shows you have a main door, an outside kitchen and two passthrough doors in front. And maybe a large door if you have the toyhauler model.

My outside kitchen has one baggage lock. Does yours? Also, each baggage door has one lock on mine.

If yours is like my trailer, that means you would have three baggage locks to replace with the same key as the main door. If you have the toy hauler, then you would have a few more locks...

1. Take the back plate off your main door lock and see what key number it is.

2. All of the baggage locks can be replaced at 12.99 each. Take each of them off and measure the length of them, so you can order the correct ones.

3. Check what you need for your toy hauler door(don't know what you might or might not have).

4. Place the order.

5. When you get the order number,* immediately* send rekeymyrv a message through their website referencing the order number, and tell them what key number you want them keyed to.

6. Install and enjoy.

Each baggage lock comes with a key. My main door lock came with two keys.

EDIT: On looking closer, your passthrough doors might have the slam locks on them. I see those are 32.99 each... I think your kitchen has the baggage lock though. So maybe find out what number your slam locks are, and buy a new main door($32.99) lock and kitchen baggage lock(12.99)

And, no, I don't work for these people. I just ordered some locks through them...


----------



## H2oSprayer

Stumpy75 said:


> 1. Take the back plate off your main door lock and see what key number it is.


Or perhaps, just look at the number on your key? Although we also did this with our main entry doors, I opted for the cam locks for the storage compartment locks. With the typical storage compartment lock (not the "slam locks") someone would just need to stick a screwdriver in the key slot, twist it and unlock the compartment.


----------



## ST8-E

Great....

Thanks for the quick reply. I have 2 slam doors in my pass through, 1 luggage (ch751) on the outdoor kitchen, and 1 luggage lock on the service door (water fill)

Soooo...

2 slam locks at $66
2 luggage locks at $48

Total of $114 to have all of my locks keyed the same as my Main entrance door!!

I'm in!!

Again, thanks for breaking that process down for me!!


----------



## Leedek

An alternative to the vendor above is http://www.rvlocksandmore.com/Global-Link-RV-Locks-and-Keys#.V91jHPkrLDc

$19.99 per for an entrance door and slam doors. Approximately $15.00 for cam lock replacements. Your current keys will have a key code on them. i.e. G332

Global Link keys are G301 - G350. Obviously if you have two entrance doors you only need to replace one door latch. All you need do is tell them the key code of the one that will not be replaced. Key codes for the other latches will all be the same. Installation takes very little time.

Bauer is a quality brand name but Global Link is as well. They are an Elkhart, Indiana company that supplies thousands of latches to RV manufacturers. They are the same latches you already have on your trailer.

Leigh


----------



## ST8-E

Leedek said:


> An alternative to the vendor above is http://www.rvlocksandmore.com/Global-Link-RV-Locks-and-Keys#.V91jHPkrLDc
> 
> $19.99 per for an entrance door and slam doors. Approximately $15.00 for cam lock replacements. Your current keys will have a key code on them. i.e. G332
> 
> Global Link keys are G301 - G350. Obviously if you have two entrance doors you only need to replace one door latch. All you need do is tell them the key code of the one that will not be replaced. Key codes for the other latches will all be the same. Installation takes very little time.
> 
> Bauer is a quality brand name but Global Link is as well. They are an Elkhart, Indiana company that supplies thousands of latches to RV manufacturers. They are the same latches you already have on your trailer.
> 
> Leigh


So with this info...

If I have a Bauer entrance door lock/key; would Global Link locks be able to be keyed to a Bauer Key or would I have to replace ALL of my locks to Global Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek

ST8-E said:


> If I have a Bauer entrance door lock/key; would Global Link locks be able to be keyed to a Bauer Key or would I have to replace ALL of my locks to Global Link?
> 
> *That is a question for RVlocksandmore.com 888-400-9849*


----------



## Stumpy75

My locks were Bauer, so that's what I went with. I'm sure that there are many places that could do this same thing. This is who the Bauer factory recommend to me.

Good luck!


----------



## GovGeek

We need to do this as well, ours requires three keys and they didn't even include the second man door keys! I don't know how Keystone is able to get away with being so thoughtless. We just bought a '16 Outback 324cg (our 2nd Keystone) and I'm offended at the shortcuts they continue to make. It's been in the shop for a month now righting all the wrongs.

Maybe soon we'll be able to actually use the thing!

Sent from my pocket computer using TapaTalk


----------



## brentp

ST8-E said:


> If I have a Bauer entrance door lock/key; would Global Link locks be able to be keyed to a Bauer Key or would I have to replace ALL of my locks to Global Link?


I did this about a month ago and am very happy. I had Bauer keys from the factory, but did a bunch of digging before ordering locks.

I called RV Locks & More (Global source for locks) and was told they can not key to the Bauer Key. For this option for my camper, I would need to replace both door lock sets and 3 CAM locks on our trailer. EMAILed Rekey My RV (Bauer source for locks) and got a lot of information. Going the Bauer route, I would need 1 door lock (they would key to match to one of the current door key codes) and the 3 CAM locks.

One other consideration that complicated the decision.

What I found out was that for both the Global and Bauer door locks, the latch cylinder is master keyed in addition to the key code and the *bolt lock cylinder is not*. This means if you only use the latch to lock your door when your leave, a master key can unlock it. Apparently, this is to make lock outs easier and quicker to resolve. If the door is closed while the latch is in the lock position and if your keys are 'inside', you are locked out. Also, apparently a lot of people have master keys available to them besides locksmiths. My understanding is campground owners buy them, campers buy them, and at least one brand of trailers actually shipped a master Global keys to their owners as part of a lock recall to resolve their issue.

The global lock option has a more expensive upgrade where you can get a door lock assembly with the latch not master keyed. These special keys are numbered in the G900 range. That said, there is a very limited number of the 900 series keys made (10 or 20 I think).

So, what to do. Buy matching Bauer locks where the latch is master keyed, or buy the special Global set without master key. In the end, I went with Bauer, but now make sure I use my bolt lock all the time when leaving the camper. Hope this fills in a few more blanks for folks.


----------



## Leedek

What it all comes down to is locks keep honest people honest. If a crook wants in then they will find a way. I tend to use the BOLT Lock so your comments Brentp were good to know. Actually, my DW locks BOTH when we leave the trailer for any length of time.

She has been looking around for a pair of size 13 men's boots to leave outside the trailer. Her thoughts are that anyone thinking of entering may have second thoughts when they spy Sasquatch's footgear!  

Leigh


----------



## treyedge

rekeymyrv is dead. I thought I was out of luck for the Bauer product so I called them. They now do this direct. They also offer a padlock that can be keyed alike. I placed the order on their site and then called with the key code I wanted and just referenced the order number. I should receive the order in the next few days. So glad to be getting rid of the 751 and multiple other keys.

bauerproducts.com


----------



## Oregon_Camper

treyedge said:


> rekeymyrv is dead. I thought I was out of luck for the Bauer product so I called them. They now do this direct. They also offer a padlock that can be keyed alike. I placed the order on their site and then called with the key code I wanted and just referenced the order number. I should receive the order in the next few days. So glad to be getting rid of the 751 and multiple other keys.
> 
> bauerproducts.com


Yea, that 751 key is a PAIN for sure. Not only does everyone have one, but mine was always hard to even get the key into the lock. I replaced my 751's as well. Here is the video on what/how I did that.


----------



## natalie21

I want to ask if I am on the road, I'm losing my key so what should I do? Thanks


----------



## natalie21

I read some ways in here. I think it quite useful. You won't have to prepare more than one key. What do you think about this information?

https://vogeltalksrving.com/how-to-rekey-rv-locks/


----------



## tomhank

It's critical to verify the brand of your RV locks before tinkering with them. Each manufacturer has its own method of rekeying as well as unique kits, so it's best to figure out what it is first. Once you've determined the brand of your locks, you may order the appropriate rekey kit.


----------



## ronaldos

I wish I only had one key for all the locks in my RV so I rekeyed all my keys myself. And one more thing since our locks have been in use for a long time, re-keying is a great way to increase security.


----------



## clark261

It would be preferable if you inquired about a rekey kit from the RV lock manufacturer. This is what needs be done to increase the rekey process's stability. A retention ring tool, a plug follower tool, color-coded lock pins, and other equipment may be included in an RV rekey kit. I'm hoping you'll do some study on what to utilize and what rules to follow. It's advisable to obtain the right rekey kit for your RV's lock model. It should also include detailed instructions on how to disassemble and rekey your RV locks.


----------

